# new PE for Revelkl VIIC and VIIC/41



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

For Revell 1:72 u-boat modellers...

Dougie Martindale and I have just released a custom PE set for the uboats. It fixes floods, tensioners, torp doors, and more. Some parts are replacement with rivets, others drill templates. For more info see:

http://www.rocketcopy.biz/models/rokket/uboat/ubrass.shtml

Good hunting!


----------

